

Ask HN: Is anyone still following SCO v. IBM? - AnimalMuppet

Many of us assume that SCO v. IBM is a foregone conclusion, with SCO losing and being destroyed.  Nevertheless, it is still an ongoing case, with activity at least as recent as December 2014.<p>I haven&#x27;t seen any good sources of coverage since Groklaw shut down.  Is anyone still reporting on the case?  Or, is anyone here keeping an eye on it?
======
MiPharo
[http://www.techtalk.cc/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2376](http://www.techtalk.cc/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2376)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Thanks!

